# My CAAD9 w/BB30 build begins!



## RoadBikeVirgin

I thought I'd start a new thread for my CAAD9 build and post pictures/thoughts as parts start rolling in and the build process begins. Here is a list of all the parts I have ordered so far (as of 27 Mar 2009):

Frameset: 2009 CAAD9 w/ BB30 bottom bracket, 54cm, Lightning White
Fork: Ritchey Pro UD Carbon Road, 45mm rake (same as stock Cannondale fork)
Crankset: used Cannondale Hollowgram Si SL BB30 crankset, 39/53, hybrid ceramic bearings
Wheels: Neuvation M28SL
Groupset: 2009 SRAM Rival
Seatpost: FSA K-Force Lite
Pedals: Look Keo Sprint (Not sure if I'll use the Red or Grey pedals on this build)
Tires: Continental GP 4-Season
Tubes: Forte Ultra Light
Rim Tape: Cloth Velox - 16mm
Handlebars: FSA K-Wing Carbon, 44cm
Seatpost Clamp: Salsa Lip-Lock, 32.0mm, Red
Skewers: Salsa Flip-Offs, Steel/Titanium, Red 
Bottle Cages: D4-style CF (eBay)

Things I have yet to order / decide on...

Handlebar Tape: Considering SRAM Supercork, Fizik Microtex, Specialized S-Wrap
Stem: Temporarily, whatever Specialized Comp fits- As I improve flexibility and settle into an angle/size, I'll probably go for an FSA OS-115 or OS-99 CSI stem
Saddle: Specialized Toupe, 155mm - I just have to figure out which color scheme (along with handlebar tape and hoods)

Questions, comments, criticisms - all are welcome here 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*Parts currently in my possession *

Crankset - the only thing missing is the two circlips, and I've already ordered them. The total weight of everything (minus 2 circlips) was 590g: 









Fork - my LBS gave me this one because of the bad information we kept receiving from their Cannondale rep at the beginning of the process (last month). I don't know if they are eating the loss or Cannondale is - I imagine (and sincerely hope) Cannondale. Total weight - 338g uncut:









Seatpost. Weight - 207g:









Skewers. Weight - 84g/pair:









Tubes/Rim Tape - I actually had these laying around, and I'm not sure how much they weigh yet  :









I'll keep posting pics as things arrive 

-Chris


----------



## 2cans

bike porn , baby ;-) keep it coming


----------



## Feminine

Looks good RBV, :thumbsup:

keep us updated lovie


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*I suppose I should have posted a few disclaimers first!*

1) I ordered the frameset on March 13th, so be patient! Probably won't be here for at least another month  

2) I ordered the Rival component package (or at least, my LBS did from QVP) on the 21st of March - apparently the Rear Derailleur is on backorder so HOPEFULLY the components will be here by the time the frame arrives from Cannondale  

3) The Neuvations should be here around the middle of next week, but the tires are coming from the UK, so they may or may not take a little longer. The handlebars and pedals are coming from the UK as well. They just kind of show up whenever :wink:

4) I guess to hold people over, I can share my exciting shoes with everyone?? They're super comfy, and nice and light (and stiff)  I'm coming from using Specialized Comp MTB shoes with Shimano M-520 pedals on my Synapse - I finally decided to risk walking like a duck for the sake of increased performance and comfort 










Someone is going to have to be patient while the rest of the parts slowly roll in, and that someone certainly won't be me!


----------



## STARNUT

I know what the cranks weigh but it still shocks me when I see it in print :lol:.

With those cranks you, effectively, have roughly an 1000-1050 gram frame in a "module" form. Since the frame weight is about 1200-1260 ish depending on size and the cranks are 150 to almost 200 grams lighter than a comparable quality crank that is non BB30. 

Putting _anything_ *Special*iz*ed* on there would be an "oil and water" scenario................ :lol:

Pics man  

I have a bunch of these in stock but it's always nice to see them with personal touches.

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

STARNUT said:


> I know what the cranks weigh but it still shocks me when I see it in print :lol:.
> 
> With those cranks you, effectively, have roughly an 1000-1050 gram frame in a "module" form. Since the frame weight is about 1200-1260 ish depending on size and the cranks are 150 to almost 200 grams lighter than a comparable quality crank that is non BB30.
> 
> Putting _anything_ *Special*iz*ed* on there would be an "oil and water" scenario................ :lol:
> 
> Pics man
> 
> I have a bunch of these in stock but it's always nice to see them with personal touches.
> 
> Starnut


I'm still a little cheesed that they don't offer the "bbq" paint scheme anymore with the BB30 CAAD framesets. Black bikes just don't go out of style, IMHO. I, personally, just don't like the jet black with red lettering - looks kind of tacky to me. So I've got to go with the white frame with red lettering - and once it all gets assembled, I'm pretty sure that almost all of the reds will be just a shade or two off of the next. The Salsa skewers and seatpost clamp will obviously match, but then there's the red lettering on the frame, the red on the FSA seatpost and handlebars (and someday the stem), etc.

My shop is decidedly Specialized-biased. If they had it their way, every part would be Specialized. They tried to talk me into the Armadillo tires, the bar tape, the tubes, etc... And their "fit experts" are all specialized-trained, so it's not too surprising. As I'm not quite ready for the super-aggressive riding position, I'll start with a shorter stem, greater angle until my flexibility improves. And if you can't wait, I DO already have a functioning bicycle  And hopefully you'll notice that all of the colors match (and that was NOT hard to accomplish):


----------



## The_Boy

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I'm still a little cheesed that they don't offer the "bbq" paint scheme anymore with the BB30 CAAD framesets. Black bikes just don't go out of style, IMHO.



They do, you just have to live in the DC metro area to get one.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

The_Boy said:


> They do, you just have to live in the DC metro area to get one.


WTF? Seriously?? Oh man that cheeses me even more! I'll have to make do with the Lightning White - I'm sure I'll decide after the fact that I like it more than the bbq  (that's the hope anyway)


----------



## -dustin

STARNUT said:


> I have a bunch of these in stock but it's always nice to see them with personal touches.


bunch of BB30 CAAD9s?


----------



## Moon

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> My shop is decidedly Specialized-biased. If they had it their way, every part would be Specialized. They tried to talk me into the Armadillo tires, the bar tape, the tubes, etc... And their "fit experts" are all specialized-trained, so it's not too surprising. As I'm not quite ready for the super-aggressive riding position, I'll start with a shorter stem, greater angle until my flexibility improves. And if you can't wait, I DO already have a functioning bicycle  And hopefully you'll notice that all of the colors match (and that was NOT hard to accomplish):


Yo homie, gotta point out that Tory rocks a Scalpel (Have you seen it? He set it up with a 2x10 Sram drivetrain - it's bananas) and a Cannondale cross bike while Ryan is planning on getting a Taurine. They're not too far biased towards the big S.

I gotta admit that I've cross-dressed my Six13 a bit. Specialized handlebar padding and S-Works bar on the bike. S-Works helmet and shoes (you may want to see if the blue foot beds work better than the stock red ones for you) for myself. Some of their accessories are just damn good.

... But I definitely said hell-no-thank-you to the suggestion of an S-Works crank. I rock a black Si SL all the way.

I'm lovin' your project, by the way. I just finished up a CAAD9 Cross w/ 09 Rival and my old FSA-made carbon BB30 crankset on it, purchased from Old Town. You'll love your new ride.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Moon said:


> Yo homie, gotta point out that Tory rocks a Scalpel (Have you seen it? He set it up with a 2x10 Sram drivetrain - it's bananas) and a Cannondale cross bike while Ryan is planning on getting a Taurine. They're not too far biased towards the big S.
> 
> I gotta admit that I've cross-dressed my Six13 a bit. Specialized handlebar padding and S-Works bar on the bike. S-Works helmet and shoes (you may want to see if the blue foot beds work better than the stock red ones for you) for myself. Some of their accessories are just damn good.
> 
> ... But I definitely said hell-no-thank-you to the suggestion of an S-Works crank. I rock a black Si SL all the way.
> 
> I'm lovin' your project, by the way. I just finished up a CAAD9 Cross w/ 09 Rival and my old FSA-made carbon BB30 crankset on it, purchased from Old Town. You'll love your new ride.


I haven't seen what Tory rides but I do know that Ryan commutes to work on his Cannondale cross bike  He's also dreaming of basically what I'm building, so he'll be putting the bike together (I'm the guinea pig) - it should be a fun project. I'm also hoping I'll learn a thing or two from him  He admits that Sam is much better than he is (might have to make him supervise)  

I do like a lot of the specialized stuff, particularly the fit stuff - the shoes are comfy, the bib shorts (although super expensive, at least in my opinion), are fantastic, the saddle is great, and I have the Super Bar Phat tape on my Synapse as well. The guy I train with rides an Allez.

Ryan actually talked me into the SWorks crank after he told me how much the Si SL was - I canceled the order and went the eBay route on a gently used C-dale crank - basically the same price (that and I don't have to wait until May/June for the cranks to arrive!).

They're great at Old Town. Only the basic biases I've noticed (although I'm pretty certain you'll find those at every shop). They won't even sell Conti tires for some reason... Who knows, but I love them - love the GP4000 and I'm putting the GP 4 season on this build.

I don't know how I'm going to make it over a month waiting for the frameset!  I guess that gives me time to figure out what beers I'll bringing to the shop when it's time to put it together! 

-Chris


----------



## STARNUT

-dustin said:


> bunch of BB30 CAAD9s?



Yeah, about 30 actually, all sold and all custom.



















And what does $10,000 worth of SISLs look like? Probably this...........










Starnut


----------



## The_Boy

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> WTF? Seriously?? Oh man that cheeses me even more! I'll have to make do with the Lightning White - I'm sure I'll decide after the fact that I like it more than the bbq  (that's the hope anyway)



Conte's in VA/MD ordered complete BB30 CAAD9 bikes through the team program in the matte black finish. I built up one of the frames, as seen here


----------



## cbuchanan

WOW Starnut!!! I sure could have a lot of fun at your shop.


----------



## dougparis

Can you post a picture of one of the frames?


----------



## STARNUT

nope

Take the black one above and reverse it and put black and put black SISLs on it and thats what they look like.

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

The_Boy said:


> Conte's in VA/MD ordered complete BB30 CAAD9 bikes through the team program in the matte black finish. I built up one of the frames, as seen here


That's exactly what I wanted  I seriously had my LBS talk to their Cannondale rep and ask them to do the paint that way - I mean they were doing it a couple months ago. My LBS said they wouldn't do it, without exception. I even told them I'd give Cannondale another 100 bucks. Not a bite. Grrrr. What happened to the customer is always right?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

STARNUT said:


> nope
> 
> Starnut


You're a tease!! You're going to make me wait at least another month to see my frame?? Is there some way to visually tell a frame is BB30? You can at least let me that, right?


----------



## STARNUT

Yeah, there is a huge freakin' hole with no threads where the BB goes :lol:

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

STARNUT said:


> Yeah, there is a huge freakin' hole with no threads where the BB goes :lol:
> 
> Starnut


You know, I considered specifying "other than the bottom bracket shell" but figured, as a semi-intelligent individual, you'd know I was already aware of the "hug freakin' hole"  Oh lordy, what are we going to do with you?


----------



## The_Boy

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> That's exactly what I wanted  I seriously had my LBS talk to their Cannondale rep and ask them to do the paint that way - I mean they were doing it a couple months ago. My LBS said they wouldn't do it, without exception. I even told them I'd give Cannondale another 100 bucks. Not a bite. Grrrr. What happened to the customer is always right?



I wouldn't be mad at your shop. Mine was part of a custom team order. To make a single frame would be a one off custom, which obviously they don't do (unless you're a pro). It would be like asking for a CAAD9 frame with the Scalpel paint job, sure they could do it, but they aren't setup to do one frame. That's why there is a minimum quantity requirement for the team frames.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

The_Boy said:


> I wouldn't be mad at your shop. Mine was part of a custom team order. To make a single frame would be a one off custom, which obviously they don't do (unless you're a pro). It would be like asking for a CAAD9 frame with the Scalpel paint job, sure they could do it, but they aren't setup to do one frame. That's why there is a minimum quantity requirement for the team frames.


Well first, I'm definitely NOT upset with my LBS. If there was anything they could do, they would have done it. What I am upset about is the fact that I went in there less than a week after ordering the frameset (basically after I read Starnut's comment about what colors they come in) and I told my LBS what Starnut had said. They called their Cannondale representative, who ASSURED my LBS that BBQ was one of the options. That was on a Saturday. On Monday, I decided to e-mail Cannondale's customer service to confirm the color options. They responded on Tuesday morning, confirming that both my LBS and their Cannondale rep were wrong. Basically, if I hadn't have written that e-mail, it would have arrived 6-8 weeks later with the CAAD9 5 Jet Black paint scheme.

THAT is what pisses me off. I had to go around both my LBS AND the Cannondale rep to confirm what they were telling me I was purchasing is not actually what I was going to be getting (which to me, is quite important, as it's MUCH easier to match colors of parts to the BBQ paint scheme colors). Now paint may not seem like a big deal to most, but my total build will end up being over 3 grand, and it's not even the paint scheme I had my heart set on. I figured the rep could have found out a way to make an exception, and somehow attach my frame to a current team order or something, just to be able to get the paint scheme they TOLD ME I was getting. I even offered Cannondale another 100 bucks to do that and they wouldn't.

Do you see why I'm upset about it? They may have thrown in a Ritchey UD Pro Carbon fork to "make it right," but all I wanted was the paint scheme Cannondale told me I'd be getting it in. Not to mention the fact that I just bought a Synapse in November - I've put a lot of money into Cannondale. I'm just disappointed.

-Chris


----------



## The_Boy

Gotcha


----------



## -dustin

****, man....Starnut, I think you mistakenly got my white 56. Go ahead and send that down here to Tejas and we'll get the paperwork taken care of.


----------



## STARNUT

The_Boy said:


> Gotcha



huh?

Starnut


----------



## The_Boy

STARNUT said:


> huh?
> 
> Starnut



I was replying to RBV's post about why he was upset that the local rep told his shop that BBQ was an option, and had he not checked here, he wouldn't have known that it wasn't an option.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*You input appreciated  ...*

Alright peeps, since you have a list of every part that will be going on my bike (with the exception of the stem, handlebar tape, and saddle color), I'm taking early recommendations for both the saddle color and the bar tape (and I suppose quite possibly, hoods to match the bar tape as well). As many of you probably know, the SRAM hoods that come in the kit are black, but there is also a white and red available, and when you buy them they come with matching super cork tape. I'd probably either do that, or...... I don't know 

So what do ya think?? Here are just a few visual treats to help you help me build my dream bike 

Black/Carbon Saddle:









White/Carbon Saddle:









Black/Silver Saddle:









White/SIlver Saddle:









White/Red Saddle:









SRAM Hoods/Tape (only pay attention to White and Red!):









Again, all opinions/comments welcome 

-Chris


----------



## 2cans

how bout red hoods and white tape ?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

2cans said:


> how bout red hoods and white tape ?


And then which saddle? I know it's lame but I'm initially frightened of the prospect of trying to keep white handlebar tape and a white saddle clean all the time


----------



## 2cans

well my next sadle will be white


----------



## nachtjager

red tape and red saddle


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Ordered tires for the build from PBK last Wednesday night. They arrive in the mail yesterday :-D +1 for PBK!! I ordered the pedals from Wiggle at the same time, but no sign of those yet.

And anyone worried about getting charged for duties on a PBK order.... didn't happen to me this time, anyway.

I'll post more pictures when I get to my camera 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Tires. Lovely  Oh, and my Neuvation M28SL's should be here on Thursday (had them shipped to my work), so putting the rim tape/tubes/tires on will give me a tiny project at least 

The suspense is KILLING me!! 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Pedals.  I have the gray ones coming also but they are on backorder. I'll decide which one I like better on the CAAD9, and put the other pair on the Synapse 

I placed this order with Wiggle the same day that I ordered the tires from PBK. Only took a day longer. And For $66, I can't complain too much  

-Chris


----------



## teckert

Love the updates of this build! I might have to make a thread like this to with my build. I ended up ordering the Sprints too from Wiggle and they are on backorder, that is the last thing I need! Everything else is in my posession.

Keep us posted and the pictures are great.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> Love the updates of this build! I might have to make a thread like this to with my build. I ended up ordering the Sprints too from Wiggle and they are on backorder, that is the last thing I need! Everything else is in my posession.
> 
> Keep us posted and the pictures are great.


I was actually considering posting a link for tracking my Neuvation wheels through UPS too, but I figured that would be a bit overboard 

I'm glad you like the updates - I'll keep them coming, even on the mundane parts  FYI the red Keo Sprints are in stock if you're in a rush. It's just the gray/black that are on backorder  I'm hoping these red ones will match, but if they look out of place, I'll likely put these on the Synapse instead 

And yes, please start a thread for yours as well - I'd love it see it come together.

-Chris


----------



## Lil Dale

Thank you so much for pics of tires and pedals.It really made my day! Can't wait to see the bar tape when you make your decision.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Lil Dale said:


> Thank you so much for pics of tires and pedals.It really made my day! Can't wait to see the bar tape when you make your decision.


[email protected]$$!!  I know the tires and pedals aren't very exciting, but they'll have to make due for a while! The wheels will be here Thursday and I'll be putting the tires on - then you get more pictures 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

My D4 Carbon water bottle cages arrived yesterday - took a week coming from Hong Kong - not too shabby  My wheels also arrived, as expected, yesterday. I picked up the Salsa Lip-Lock seatpost clamp today, as well as the BB30 circlips that I ordered from Cannondale last week - I'll weigh the circlips when I get remember to do so and update the weight for the entire crankset.

I took pictures of my new arrivals last night, brought the camera into work, and realized the photos were shot in RAW, so I can't upload them here!  I also put all of the items on a digital scale at home so I can provide the weights now 

*D4 CF water bottle cages: 26g and 30g
*Neuvation M28 SL front wheel: 675g
*Neuvation M28 SL rear wheel: 915g
*Continental Grand Prix 4-season tires: 254g and 263g
*Salsa Lip-Lock seat clamp, 32.0mm: 31g

I also weighed a few other parts going onto the bike that I've already had for a week:
*Velox 16mm cloth rim tape: 16g/wheel
*Performance Forte Ultralight 700x19-26 road tubes: 70g and 73g
*Performance Forte Puncture Resistant 700x23-26 road tubes: 226g and 221g

I'll post pictures when I figure out the file format issue  I have yet to decide whether to install the Ultralights or the Puncture Resistant tubes. I hope the weights are useful to someone other than me 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

As per Lil Dale's request, I'm posting pictures I took a few nights back of a couple of the items that arrived last week. My apologies in advance for the image quality.

D4 carbon fiber water bottle cage from eBay, #1 - 26g:









D4 carbon fiber water bottle cage from eBay, #2 - 29g:









Neuvation M28SL front wheel - completely bare (no skewers, rim tape, etc.), 675g:









Neuvation M28SL rear wheel - completely bare (no skewers, rim tape, etc.), 915g:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Today's arrivals:

*Look Keo Sprint pedals - gray (I can now decide which pair goes on my Synapse and which pair goes on this build)
*'09 SRAM Rival Front Derailleur, 34.9mm
*'09 SRAM Rival Rear Derailleur
*'09 SRAM Rival Brakeset
*'09 SRAM Rival Double Tap Levers
*SRAM PG-1070 Cassette
*SRAM PC-1090 Chain

Pics and weights to come tonight or tomorrow morning 

Only waiting on the frameset and handlebars now!

-Chris

Edit: Just got back with my Rival components. Here's a picture of all of them in their respective boxes. If anyone wants a weight for any particular component, please feel free to ask:


----------



## teckert

You are killing me!

I just got an email saying my pedals from wiggle will not ship for another week at least.

Oh well, my friend and I are going to build up my caad sometime this week and use my old dura-ace pedals. 

You might have this thing built up before I do! Everything looks awesome and I love that scale, I might have to get one of those. Where did you get it from?

My vote for saddle and grip tape is Black Toupe saddle and black tape, I know it's boring but I think that is what would look best. Red saddle/red tape/red hoods might not look bad either though.

Tyler


----------



## Hello Kitty

wouldn't it just been easier and less expensive buying a complete bike?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> You are killing me!
> 
> I just got an email saying my pedals from wiggle will not ship for another week at least.
> 
> Oh well, my friend and I are going to build up my caad sometime this week and use my old dura-ace pedals.
> 
> You might have this thing built up before I do! Everything looks awesome and I love that scale, I might have to get one of those. Where did you get it from?
> 
> My vote for saddle and grip tape is Black Toupe saddle and black tape, I know it's boring but I think that is what would look best. Red saddle/red tape/red hoods might not look bad either though.
> 
> Tyler


I'm surprised the pedals are taking that long for you. Maybe after I posted what they cost, a whole bunch of RBRers went on and ordered a bunch of pedals from them 

I was also considering black and black - we'll see when the frame gets here. All I'm waiting on is the frame and the handlebars, and apparently the handlebars were dispatched two days ago - should be here by early next week.

The little round scale I don't know much about - it says "Salter" on it and I don't know where it was purchased. The square gray one is a "digiweigh" and I got it off eBay five years ago (search "digiweigh postal scale") and it's been sitting in a box ever since  The only thing I don't like about the digiweigh is that it only shows increments of 5g, so if you want to be exact, you have to use one with a smallest unit of 1g (I used the Salter for anything that would fit on it).

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Hello Kitty said:


> wouldn't it just been easier and less expensive buying a complete bike?


Is that a serious question?


----------



## Hello Kitty

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Is that a serious question?


yes it is.

For sheer bang for the buck it is always cheaper to purchase a complete bike.

For what your spending on this project bike don't you think that you coulda just gotten a few models up the food chain instead?

not trying to rain on your parade just wondering....


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Hello Kitty said:


> yes it is.
> 
> For sheer bang for the buck it is always cheaper to purchase a complete bike.
> 
> I'm just curious if for what your spending you could of not of gotten a few levels up model and had some change in your pocket?
> 
> not trying to rain on your parade just wondering....


No offense taken - I just wanted to make sure you actually wanted to know before I wrote some long explanation  

(1) I really wanted a stiff aluminum bike. I already have a Cannondale Synapse - full carbon. It's great for long rides, but I wanted to try an all aluminum bike with a little more aggressive riding position. I wanted a bike that would be more for short distance training, since I already have the Synapse for long rides.

(2) I really want to try out BB30, and I've heard great things about the CAAD9 frames. I originally considered the production CAAD9, but it doesn't come with the BB30 bottom bracket. You can only get that when you order the frameset. Also, when I originally ordered the frameset I was told it was going to be matte black with white lettering (they referred to it as "bbq" at the shop - the color option is one of the reasons I made the decision to purchase the frameset in the first place) - by the time they finally admitted that wasn't going to be the case, I had already ordered half of the parts for my build.

(3) (IMO) They just don't make full aluminum bikes with a really good component package. A couple years ago, CAADs came with the high end components - now they are leaving those components for the "higher end" bikes to persuade you to purchase bikes that probably make them more profit. I could have purchased the CAAD9 - 5 and it would have had the great new Shimano 105 line, but I'd feel too tempted to change the handlebar, stem, seatpost, wheels, fork, brakes, tires/tubes, handlebar tape, etc. I didn't want to buy a production bike and then have a half a dozen parts that would be hard to sell and would likely just sit around the house.

(4) I already have a full Shimano Ultegra bike. I really wanted to try SRAM's offerings, and from all of my readings, the '09 Rival components seem to offer the best bang for the buck. I'm interested in trying out the Exact Actuation, Zero Loss shifting, and the Double Tap system for myself. I can read all of the reviews and anecdotes until I'm blue in the face, but I really won't have any right to offer my opinion on the subject until I actually have ample experience with both. I'm also interested in a drivetrain that feels more mechanical - the Shimano feels pretty dead to me. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but why have two of the exact same thing when you can have two completely different things? 

(5) I wanted to apply a lot of the things I've learned lately and put together my own build. The experience to me has been worth so much more than just walking into the shop and placing an order for a bike that a thousand other people have. Good luck finding someone with the same build that I will have when I'm done. I'm certainly not trying to compare or call my build "better," only saying that I enjoy having something unique. Every part I've ordered for the bike has had a specific purpose. I like having that control over what is going into the bike.

(6) And I know this isn't exactly relevant to the question you posed, but I chose the 12/27 SRAM cassette because I have a 12/27 Shimano cassette on my Synapse's Neuvation wheels. This way if anything happens to one of my wheels, I can swap out the pair while I'm waiting for new ones from John 

When this bike is done, I'll have two complete bikes:

(1) Full carbon frame, relaxed riding position, all Shimano components (minus the crankset, of course)
(2) Full aluminum BB30 frame with BB30 cranks, more aggressive riding position, all SRAM components (again, minus crankset)

And again, both will have wheels that I can swap between bikes that won't require adjustments to the drivetrain 

I hope that answers your question. If you have any more, by all means ask. Criticisms, thoughts, concerns always welcome here  

-Chris

P.S. I took pictures of the other components that have come in on scales, so if anyone wants to see any particular weights, let me know


----------



## Hello Kitty

Ok i see your point now i was just curious what your motivation was.

My thinking was after you added up all the money you finally spent you would be scratching your head on why didn't I just get the XYZ model three levels up in the line.

since your getting the white with the red frameset and the matching FSA goodies i'd have to vote for the white saddle and white bar tape soap and water and a small brush will keep the tape clean along with the white sram hoods. 

the whole red, white and black theme will look nice.

let us see what it looks like when you get it done.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Hello Kitty said:


> Ok i see your point now i was just curious what your motivation was.
> 
> My thinking was after you added up all the money you finally spent you would be scratching your head on why didn't I just get the XYZ model three levels up in the line.
> 
> since your getting the white with the red frameset and the matching FSA goodies i'd have to vote for the white saddle and white bar tape soap and water and a small brush will keep the tape clean along with the white sram hoods.
> 
> the whole red, white and black theme will look nice.
> 
> let us see what it looks like when you get it done.


Thanks for the opinions - I really do appreciate feedback.

I'll tell you one thing - I NEVER was under the illusion that this would be the "best value" - of course it's cheaper to go with something pre-built, but it doesn't give me the control, the same kind of reward for all of the research I've done, etc. I've been around my LBS enough to know that someone will always have a "better" or "more expensive" bike. But they won't have mine 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Eh, what the hell? I know you guys like pictures. My hope is that at least one of the weights is useful to SOMEONE.  Remember, the Digiweight scale only displays in increments of 5g, so it's not quite as accurate as the other scale 

Salsa Lip-Lock Seatpost Clamp, 32.0mm - 30g:









SRAM PC1090 Chain - 263g:









Ritchey Pro UD Carbon fork, 45mm rake, uncut steerer - 340g:









Look Keo Sprint Pedals - 254g/pair:









'09 SRAM Rival Rear Derailleur - 186g:









'09 SRAM Rival Front Derailleur - 103g:









'09 SRAM Rival Double Tap levers (hoods/levers/shifter cables - housing, hardware, etc. not included in weight) - 350g:









'09 SRAM Rival Brakeset - 288g:









SRAM PG 1070 12/27 cassette:









Enjoy everyone


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

(1) I finally took the weight of the crankset (C'dale Hollowgram Si SL, 172.5mm, 53/39). This includes ALL of the parts - total weight was 592g, and here is an image:









(2) My handlebars came yesterday. If you recall, I found the '08 FSA K-Wing Carbon handelbars at Wiggle for $194. When I received the package yesterday, I opened it up and it was the '09 handlebars  Claimed weight on the site was 215g (although it doesn't specify the size, so that's probably the 40cm bars). I ordered the 44cm bars and they came out to 250g:









(3) And just for fun, here's a view of the handlebars with the Rival shifters 









So now that I have the handlebars and seatpost, I'm thinking the FSA OS-99 CSI stem would definitely look best for the build. What do you guys think???

Here are the handlebars and seatpost:









And here is a marketing photo of the Stem that I think would go best with the build:









The anticipation is making me crazy!


----------



## myk

I say go with the FSA stem. I think it will good with the other FSA components. I really like those handlebars also.

Mike


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

myk said:


> I say go with the FSA stem. I think it will good with the other FSA components. I really like those handlebars also.
> 
> Mike


That's what I determined after looking at all of FSA's line-up. Unfortunately the best price I can find for it anywhere (other than Team Cyclist) is $123.99 at Outside Outfitters. That's a lot of money for a stem!!

I'm also thinking the best saddle for the job (Specialized Toupe is the only one I have tried that I like) is this one - it's the old Specialized Toupe Team saddle:








I can't seem to find it anywhere but eBay. Of course I'd like to get it at my shop but I'm pretty sure they don't have any of the '08's left - the 10% discount I get there would be nice.

The '09 version looks like this, and I don't much care for it:


----------



## teckert

Go with the OS-99 Stem, that is what I was going to go with and aslo the K-Wing Carbon bars that you got but I ended up going on a budget with the aluminum k-wings and ritchey stem. I saved about $200 but I wont look or feel as good as you. 

Also what integrated headset are you going with? 

Tyler


----------



## piercebrew

Good job on the weight loss. Very impressive.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

piercebrew said:


> Good job on the weight loss. Very impressive.


Thanks man  The desire to at least somewhat properly propel my bike(s) certainly doesn't hurt my drive to lose more weight


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> Go with the OS-99 Stem, that is what I was going to go with and aslo the K-Wing Carbon bars that you got but I ended up going on a budget with the aluminum k-wings and ritchey stem. I saved about $200 but I wont look or feel as good as you.
> 
> Also what integrated headset are you going with?
> 
> Tyler


When you buy the frameset it comes with the headset - it's something by Cane Creek, I believe. Am I supposed to be looking for something else?


----------



## teckert

No, I'm sure the Cane Creek Headset you get with the frame will work fine. 

I just did'nt know if you were upgrading or not. There is no reason to other than to save a little weight with something else.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> No, I'm sure the Cane Creek Headset you get with the frame will work fine.
> 
> I just did'nt know if you were upgrading or not. There is no reason to other than to save a little weight with something else.


Yeah, honestly the thought never even crossed my mind. Maybe someday...  

I AM thinking about white cables though - I think it would look really good with the build. Hmmm...


----------



## teckert

Yes, it is nice when you are already have a bike and there is no rush to build up your new one, I have been tossing around the idea of better/lighter cables too.

I just found out last night that my front derailleur clamp is 31.6 and I def. need the 34.9.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> Yes, it is nice when you are already have a bike and there is no rush to build up your new one, I have been tossing around the idea of better/lighter cables too.
> 
> I just found out last night that my front derailleur clamp is 31.6 and I def. need the 34.9.


Bummer! Did you accidentally order the 31.6 when you already knew it needed the 34.9, or did you think it needed the 31.6? Yeah, it definitely needs the 34.9. Man if you lived around here I'd just give you my Rival FD and Sprints and take yours whenever they arrived - mine are sitting in boxes waiting for a frame!!


----------



## teckert

I actually ordered the Sram Rival group for a Specialized Tarmac. Then one thing led to another and I ended up with the Caad9. It was like it was meant to be. It just never occurred to me until last night that I had a 31.6 clamp.

It will be alright, I am pretty patient since I have my old Giant TCR that I can ride until I get all the parts for this bike. It is actually nice to not be rushed to get this thing finished, now I can spend more money and keep upgrading things before it is even on the road with parts I really want/think I need!  

It is nice though to look at in the house but it is tough to know I can't ride it yet.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> I actually ordered the Sram Rival group for a Specialized Tarmac. Then one thing led to another and I ended up with the Caad9. It was like it was meant to be. It just never occurred to me until last night that I had a 31.6 clamp.
> 
> It will be alright, I am pretty patient since I have my old Giant TCR that I can ride until I get all the parts for this bike. It is actually nice to not be rushed to get this thing finished, now I can spend more money and keep upgrading things before it is even on the road with parts I really want/think I need!
> 
> It is nice though to look at in the house but it is tough to know I can't ride it yet.


Yes I think I'd go CRAZY in your position! At least I just have all of the parts - I'm under no illusion that I could roll around without a frame!  I'm getting ridiculously excited - it sure would be nice if I actually had a somewhat solid delivery date. Could be next week, could be a month from now


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

(1) Frame - looks like it could still be another month or so. The manager of my LBS called yesterday. I don't know what's going on over in Bedford, but they're falling behind on the framesets  It could easily be another month, as they haven't even begun the manufacturing process for my frame yet.

(2) I went into the shop this morning. I picked up the white Jagwire cable set and the basic white Toupe saddle in 155mm, the same as the saddle on my Synapse (except for color of course). I'll weigh the saddle tonight, but here is a picture of the two items:









(3) I got antsy and removed the decals from my Neuvation M28 SL wheelset. Man I'm lousy at removing decals - it took me a good 4 hours!! :eek6: Here is a lame picture of the wheels now (you get the idea):









(4) I did a ridiculously long search a few days back on the FSA K-Wing handlebars, as I wanted to see how people did handlebar tape, how many routed the cables internally, etc. I stumbled across this site that had a bike with the '09 FSA K-Wing Carbon Handlebar, white Jagwire cables (internally routed), and the '09 FSA OS-99 CSI stem. My guy at the shop has convinced me to wait on the CSI stem and use a cheap one while I work on improving flexibility. I also talked to them about my leg length discrepancy and they asked me to come in for 4-5 hours next Tuesday and get a FULL fit for my Synapse to make sure I'm set up the best I possibly can be. I may have to make some adjustments since my right femur is a good deal shorter than my left. 
Anyway..... back to number 4  Here are a couple pictures from that site. Pay special attention to the last photo - that is basically how I'll be attempting to route the cables, and I'll probably end up using some white tape (haven't decided on SRAM Supercork, Deda, or Ritchey yet) and taping to right past the transition from the hoods to the tops (if that makes any sense):


----------



## Lil Dale

Good job on the Neuvations,see if they lost any weight.By all means weigh the saddle and especially the cables but maybe weigh them and give us a per foot or meter weight for each too?
I've seen or heard of 2 or 3 but 5 hours for a fit is super long!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Lil Dale said:


> Good job on the Neuvations,see if they lost any weight.By all means weigh the saddle and especially the cables but maybe weigh them and give us a per foot or meter weight for each too?
> I've seen or heard of 2 or 3 but 5 hours for a fit is super long!


I am NOT weighing those wheels again - getting the tires on is RIDICULOUSLY tough!  Seriously, it's a major pain in the ass! 

If you want me to weight a specific part of the cables (i.e. individual cables, housing, hardware, etc.), let me know. I'll definitely weigh the saddle and post a picture tomorrow.

I'm sure it won't take 5 hours for the bike fit - that probably includes time to bullshit, maybe stopping to help some customers here and there, etc. We can actually do the fit on the Synapse, and we'll probably want to talk about fitting the CAAD, although we obviously won't be able to really do that until the frame arrives


----------



## Lil Dale

I understand. Please weigh the white housing for both and let us know the length of each if you don't feel like doing the math.I don't think the cables are much different than any others so no need for those if you don't want to.
Thanks


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Lil Dale said:


> I understand. Please weigh the white housing for both and let us know the length of each if you don't feel like doing the math.I don't think the cables are much different than any others so no need for those if you don't want to.
> Thanks


You got it man - no problem  I'll get the photos/numbers up tomorrow.


----------



## -dustin

RoadBikeVirgin said:


>


Nice. Much better than the crap routing they were using before.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

-dustin said:


> Nice. Much better than the crap routing they were using before.


What previous routing are you referring to?


----------



## -dustin

inside the bar just after the housing left the shifter. put a severe bend in the housing for the derailleurs.


----------



## avm247

Loving this build so far! AWESOME! 

(I wish I could afford to do the same.)


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

I uploaded these to photobucket last week, but I'm not sure why I never posted in my build report - whoops!! :blush2: 

First I'll give you the one and only update (that I'm aware of) on my build. I decided to list the Ritchey fork on eBay that my LBS gave me to make up for the misinformation I was receiving there for a while. I'm going to buy an Edge Composites 2.0 fork instead - I've found the best price I can online ($398.99 at Alfred E. Bike) and I'm going to take that in to my LBS tomorrow and have them price match/order. I also have a Specialized 3D Fit session scheduled for 10AM there tomorrow (for my Synapse). So, on to the weights for anyone that is interested 

(1) Specialized Toupe, 155mm - 186g:









(2) Entire Jagwire Racer Complete Road Brake/Derailleur cable/housing kit - 195g:










Picture #2 includes the items weighed in #'s 3-7....
(3) Hardware - 9g:









(4) Brake cables (front and rear) - 31g:









(5) Brake housing (front and rear), about 63 inches long total - 67g:









(6) Derailleur cables (front and rear) - 36g:









(7) Derailleur housing (front and rear), about 60 inches long total - 49g:









Enjoy! 
-Chris


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A

So, how does it work if your team orders you a BB30 CAAD9? Do you have to order your own parts to hange on the frame, or can you buy a complete bike (ie sram rival w/ cannondale crank, etc)?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

G A /\/\ /\/\ A said:


> So, how does it work if your team orders you a BB30 CAAD9? Do you have to order your own parts to hange on the frame, or can you buy a complete bike (ie sram rival w/ cannondale crank, etc)?


I just ordered the frameset individually and decided on and purchased all of the parts on my own. I'd send a PM to Ted, AKA STARNUT - he works at a Cannondale dealer in OK, and he's been ridiculously helpful answering all of my CAAD-specific questions.

Good luck!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Well, of course now that my fork is going to take a good month, maybe longer, just to get here (then I have to decide if I really want to wait an extra month or two to have it custom painted), my frameset is here!  

I went in to pick up my Synapse before the shop closed this evening, and while I was waiting, Ryan said "guess what's here??"  On a side note, I had them install a CatEye Strada DoubleWireless, and they finished the installation but the computer isn't receiving a signal from the sensor unit :-/

Anywho, let's get back to the important stuff! They removed the Ultra fork to send it in to Cannondale for credit, the headset is in a bag, and I removed the seatpost clamp at the shop. For some reason they didn't send me the adapter sleeve, but I honestly don't care. That leaves the 54cm Lightning White bb30 frame with the only thing on it being the four water bottle cage bolts (factory) and the derailleur hanger. I weighed it 3 times - 2 times it showed up as 1270 grams, and it showed up 1280 grams the 3rd time. I used the Feedback Ultimate hanging scale that goes in 10 gram increments that my bike shop has. Unfortunately, I didn't know the frameset had arrived, so I didn't have my camera with me to show the weight on the scale.

Here are a couple pics I took when I got back to the office 

Drive-side, laying on the floor:









Non-drive-side, laying on the floor:









Drive side, sitting on a cabinet:









Non-drive-side, sitting on a cabinet:









Drive-side, from the front:









Non-drive-side, from the front:









I'll keep updating as I can. I'll probably take the weight of the headset parts and the seatpost clamp that came with it (it's the same one that came on my '08 Synapse). If anyone else has any requests, by all means... 

Since I have the codes to the decal color and the frame paint, as well as the image files from Edge Composites that go on the 2.0 and 1.0 forks, I'm seriously considering having someone paint to match the frame. If anyone has any feedback either way, throw your thoughts at me 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*fork arrived...*

Now that all the parts are here, I just need to figure out the decals, and how to prep the fork for paint, then I can do the final build 

The headset components, 5 10mm spacers, compression plug, cap, etc. weigh in at 123 g:









Edge Composites Road 2.0 fork, uncut steerer - 359 g:









And a bit of a teaser, I suppose...


----------



## Miiles

Very, very cool looking.

Nice thread you've got here.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Miiles said:


> Very, very cool looking.
> 
> Nice thread you've got here.


Trust me, I'm really hoping this thread is ALMOST done  I'd rather feel what the ride will be than keep taking pictures and weights of parts 

ALMOST!


----------



## Miiles

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Trust me, I'm really hoping this thread is ALMOST done  I'd rather feel what the ride will be than keep taking pictures and weights of parts
> 
> ALMOST!


Is there a reason you're not going with the stock fork?


----------



## nachtjager

tthe ultra fork weighs a TON!


----------



## ralph1

nachtjager said:


> tthe ultra fork weighs a TON!


I am looking at the EC90 as a replacement, has anybody done this...and results/reports.
What is the acual diff in weight between the 2 forks...approx?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## wankski

ultra = ~560-70g

ec90 SL = ~350g

ec90 SLX = ~300g


----------



## moab63

*I like the build, but what I really like is*

the building in the middle of the living room sir you are a MAN:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

nachtjager said:


> tthe ultra fork weighs a TON!


What he said


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

moab63 said:


> the building in the middle of the living room sir you are a MAN:thumbsup:


Thank you kindly 

The living room currently consists of a recumbent stationary bike, my Synapse on the trainer, half of my CAAD9 with the other half of the parts laying in a box, and the television. It's a nice room to be in lately


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

wankski said:


> ultra = ~560-70g
> 
> ec90 SL = ~350g
> 
> ec90 SLX = ~300g


And if what I've heard repeatedly is correct, the SLX is a bit of a noodle, and the SL comes with a lot of the custom team frames so it should be plenty stiff. Correct? Go in to the "Cannondale" forum and search "CAAD9 fork" - I think I found several pages when I started researching forks for my build  I narrowed my choices down to the Look HSC 5 SL and this fork, and settled on this one.


----------



## nachtjager

i dont know the weight of the EC90, but the ultra fork weighs approx 560 grams. i replaced it with a 3T funda pro at 350grams.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*Just some updates...*

I got really bored waiting for the fork situation to play itself out, so I grabbed a lighter seatpost collar to please all of you weight weenies out there... 11 grams. Happy? 










Enough of that rubbish. On to the important stuff... My buddy will be done with the fork this weekend and I should be able to get it built by the end of next week. Here are a few shots...

Taped off:









Lightly sanded:









Primered:









Painted - I believe 3 coats:









Still no clear coat at this point, but here it is next to the frame. I think it'll look just fine when it's done:










I should have posts of the full build by the end of next week - sorry it's taking so long folks!

-Chris


----------



## ralph1

RBV well done on the forks they look great, are you putting decals on them?:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

No, I'm keeping with the bare white  Couldn't find any place that wanted to do the decals I originally planned, plus as other people have mentioned, the "EDGE" font doesn't match the Cannondale font and would probably end up looking odd. I think the all white is the best I can expect.

Now I'm just trying to decide last minute if there are any other changes I want to make before everything comes together. All I REALLY need now is to figure out what size stem I need, but I can't decide that until the bike is mostly assembled.

-Chris


----------



## BikeFixer

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> No, I'm keeping with the bare white  Couldn't find any place that wanted to do the decals I originally planned, plus as other people have mentioned, the "EDGE" font doesn't match the Cannondale font and would probably end up looking odd. I think the all white is the best I can expect.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to decide last minute if there are any other changes I want to make before everything comes together. All I REALLY need now is to figure out what size stem I need, but I can't decide that until the bike is mostly assembled.
> 
> -Chris



Try to find some red Cannondale stickers for that fork.......


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

BikeFixer said:


> Try to find some red Cannondale stickers for that fork.......


I've seen that done on other custom CAAD9's - I don't like that look - too.... loud


----------



## Maaku

Excellent coverage on your build. Just a question, from an amateur frame painter myself, are you using spray cans or a professional sprayer and what type of clear coat will you be using?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Maaku said:


> Excellent coverage on your build. Just a question, from an amateur frame painter myself, are you using spray cans or a professional sprayer and what type of clear coat will you be using?


I went to Wesco Autobody Supply, gave them the Dupont code for the frame paint, and they got me some paint (it wasn't the exact same - that Dupont Imron paint is RIDICULOUSLY expensive!), primer, clear coat, and other supplies they said I'd need. The guy I ride with used to do custom auto body painting so he's doing all the work 

The clear coat and primer came in spray cans. I'll let you know when I get ahold of the supplies again - I don't remember any details about them off the top of my head.

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Maaku said:


> Excellent coverage on your build. Just a question, from an amateur frame painter myself, are you using spray cans or a professional sprayer and what type of clear coat will you be using?


OK, some more detailed information for you:

(this is the info that he texted me - I know nothing about this stuff so I'm just the messenger!)
* Spray gun: Anest-Iwata LPH 400
* Primer: u-pol high build (applied from aerosol can)
* Clearcoat: u-pol uv resistant (applied from aerosol can)
* Paint: Dupont Centari, Olympic White (applied with spray gun)

Edit: Oh and by the way, I don't envy painters. This is what happened on the first attempt:










He had to resand it, reprimer, and he'll be repainting and clearcoating on Friday. I should be picking it up this weekend and getting it to the shop.

-Chris


----------



## Daddy yo yo

excellent thread, impressive amount of brain power goint into that build! :thumbsup: c'dales are always beautiful, especially with the si aluminum crankset! :thumbsup: 

just one question: how much weight did the white paint add to the fork compared to the original weight?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Daddy yo yo said:


> excellent thread, impressive amount of brain power goint into that build! :thumbsup: c'dales are always beautiful, especially with the si aluminum crankset! :thumbsup:
> 
> just one question: how much weight did the white paint add to the fork compared to the original weight?


Thanks for your interest, and good question 

When the fork is finished this weekend, I'll put it on the scale and take another picture. Remember, it'll be primer plus paint plus clearcoat - white paint covering a black for, so it takes extra crap 

I'll keep you posted!

-Chris


----------



## teckert

This is awesome! I really can't wait to see it finished. I can't believe that I already have 550 miles on my bike since complete. Get on the ball!

I'm doing my first century on the Caad this Sunday so I'll let you know how it goes!

Also I'll try and get some good pictures of the bike outside to keep you happy.

Tyler


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> This is awesome! I really can't wait to see it finished. I can't believe that I already have 550 miles on my bike since complete. Get on the ball!
> 
> I'm doing my first century on the Caad this Sunday so I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Also I'll try and get some good pictures of the bike outside to keep you happy.
> 
> Tyler


550 miles?? Damn I'm jealous! How's your gearing choice working out for you?? I definitely want to know how your body feels after the century. I haven't really spoken with anyone that has done LONG rides with the CAAD so it'll definitely be nice to get some feedback  If it's not that comfortable, at least I have the Synapse to fall back on for distance 

Pictures, buddy, pictures!!  Don't make me beg!


----------



## Maaku

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> He had to resand it, reprimer, and he'll be repainting and clearcoating on Friday. I should be picking it up this weekend and getting it to the shop.


I can't quite tell what's going on in the pic. Looks like you touched it while it was still wet and left a bump? It's on the back of the fork, would it be really that visible? Also, is there a reason why your painter chose to use primer on carbon? I have applied paint and clear coat straight onto carbon and it holds up just fine, and saved a few grams by not using primer. Anyway, fork look sgreat and can't wait to see it complete. I'll post my frames sometime soon on this forum but all my paint jobs are simple single color jobs with an attention to the finish.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

I believe the reason for using primer was because we were painting a black fork white - I thought the rationale was that the primer should weigh less than the extra paint it would take to completely cover over the black. As far as the spot, I imagine that is what he did. He cleaned the surface with ammonia-free glass cleaner that Wesco recommended, but maybe he didn't clean it well enough. Yeah it wouldn't be SUPER noticable, but all of the paint and supplies were upwards of 200 bucks just for the damn fork, plus the 400 dollar fork, onto the build that will finish up being around 3500 bucks - I just wasn't willing to "settle" for blemishes on the fork, especially all the research and multiple trips I had to take to get everything set.

I'd love to see pics of your work - post them up here!


----------



## Extra P

lets see some final build shots....


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Extra P said:


> lets see some final build shots....


The build is cursed. My friend painting the fork sprayed the clearcoat on last Sunday and it cracked the paint - had to start over for a SECOND time. I'm going to give Wesco hell - they got all of the supplies ready for me and my friend followed their handwritten directions to the T.

Maybe by the end of the week.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

OK, so here are some shots of the fork, finally complete. I have to let the fork cure for another day before assembly. End of this week? 

Weight of primered/painted, uncut fork - 383 grams (24 more grams than as received from Edge Composites)...










And some shots...


----------



## Maaku

Wow! Build it already!


----------



## Nimitz

cant wait to see the awesome build finished!

Chad


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

My apologies to everyone for having to wait so long to see the finished product of this build (and before anyone asks, no it's not done yet). I went to to my LBS today to figure out what size stem I'd need so we could order the CSI stem in the correct length, and it also turned out that I need a zero offset seatpost rather than the 27 degree that I was originally recommended. Oddly enough, the manager of my LBS has the exact seatpost I purchased in a zero offset, so he's just going to direct swap - thanks for saving me 100 bucks! 

The CSI stem was ordered today, in the smallest size they come in - 90mm. When I dropped off the remaining parts of the build to the shop last week, I didn't include the bottom bracket cable guide, so they're having one sent over from one of their other locations. I was hoping to get this all done by the end of the week, but it won't be happening. I also have surgery scheduled for this Thursday, so I'll be out of commission for a week, maybe up to two depending on how the recovery goes. I can't wait to have my second bike in the stable 

I'm including a couple of photos of the build so far - this is what they have left:

1) Install brake cables/housing
2) Install chain
3) Finish routing derailleur cables/housing
4) Change stem when it arrives
5) Change seatpost when it arrives
6) Tape handlebars

and I figure...
7) Verify Neuvations are true
8) Adjust derailleurs and brakes

Anyway, I wanted to thank everyone again for continuing to be patient. My one complaint about my shop - they ***** about my Neuvations every time I go in. They want me to buy Ksyrium SLs from them or something as expensive - sorry guys, I know they look AWESOME, and would look particularly so on my build, but I can't justify another $1200. I will, however, try out a set of Ultegra/Open Pros some day. Maybe after a few months of no big bike purchases as a reward for saving  

Cheers!
Chris

fyi, the stem is just a placeholder right now, and these shots are from before I was fit


----------



## 2cans

well heal up soon, and a geta ridin, tom


----------



## piercebrew

That fork looks amazing.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

piercebrew said:


> That fork looks amazing.


Thanks buddy  It certainly didn't look that good the first time around. The second time around, the primer destroyed it. The third time... worked like a charm 

I got the bottom bracket cable guide and took it to the shop. It's almost time!


----------



## MarkZeus

Get it done already  I got mine assembled a couple of weeks ago. I put in about 200 miles so far and went on a 75 mile today. It rides really nice for an aluminum frame not harsh at all. Saddle and tire pressure makes the ride comfortably. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3627085791/sizes/l


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*Done! :-D Well, kinda...*

OK so I picked up my bike today. I had surgery last Thursday morning, and of course I got a call from the shop around five the same day and they said it was done! I am just now well enough to actually get out and drive.

Here are a bunch of build shots - I'm a horrible photographer, my work has terrible lighting, I have a cheap camera, etc, so forgive me. If anyone wants a particular close up of anything, just request it!!



























































































More info to follow - this post is already big enough!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

1) The manager of my LBS is supposed to trade me a zero offset FSA K-Force Lite seatpost for the 27 degree that's on it right now. He was out today so I didn't get to remind him about it when I picked up the bike. You can tell from how far the seat is forward on the rails that I need a zero offset. Also, I haven't had the final fitting, and they changed the stem, so it will obviously need some tweaking.

2) They didn't install the second bike kit I bought for my CatEye Strada Double Wireless - I'll take care of that myself. Just need to decide if I should use clear, black, or red zip ties (I know that's super picky!) - Any thoughts welcome - see the photo at the end of this post.

3) They only had black finishing tape for the handlebars, but I have a roll of white at my buddy's house. I'll be take off the black tape and replacing it with the white.

4) They never changed the seatpost clamp (Salsa LipLock) that's currently on the bike to the KCNC I provided them with. I'll also take care of that this weekend.

5) Right now I have SRAM Supercork bartape on the build (I'll stick with that) and the bar end plugs that came with it. I also have some other options to choose from (see photo at the bottom of this post). Again, anyone with feedback, feel free.... 

6) I really don't know about the color of the pedals - I have the gray/graphite Look Keo Sprints on my Synapse, and I liked the way these red ones looked on that bike. What do you guys think?? Use the gray on this and the red on the Synapse??

7) Just an interesting bit of info... I bought red KCNC chainring bolts for the build. My LBS just told me that the Hollowgram cranks are like the ONLY ones that use a different type of chainring bolt. Weird. Guess I'll give the bolts to my buddy 

8) Need to install the water bottle cage when I get home - that is quite simple  I don't have any allen wrenches here at work.

9) I know it's lame, but the Ksyrium SL's would REALLY look good on this build. teckert, can I borrow yours?? 

10) White SRAM hoods instead of the black ones? Anyone? I'm on the fence as of this moment and would love some feedback.

I do believe that is it for now. Comments/questions welcome as always! Sorry I don't have a ride report for you all. I am still recovering from surgery and am HOPING I'll still be able to do the STP next weekend - I'll be using the Synapse for that, so I probably won't be getting on this bike for about two weeks, although I AM quite excited to report back on the ride  

Cheers!
-Chris 

(a few remaining bits...)


----------



## Extra P

looks good, like the red bits. tire choice don't do the build justice...


----------



## 2cans

verry well done. how bout the dt swiss rims .... the white ones and some 240 hubs and some sapin aero spokes, you be set tom


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Extra P said:


> looks good, like the red bits. tire choice don't do the build justice...


Thanks for the feedback, but you're not getting off THAT easy! What would you recommend and why? 

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

2cans said:


> verry well done. how bout the dt swiss rims .... the white ones and some 240 hubs and some sapin aero spokes, you be set tom


bicyclewheelwarehouse? About how much would that combo run? Of course I've beaten myself over the head considering the obligatory Open Pro / Ultegra combo as well 

So many good wheels to choose from!

-Chris


----------



## CHL

Hi RBV:

Very nice build. Be careful with the K-Wing, if you rotate them upwards too much, they won't be very comfortable on the tops. Instead of the all black Continentals, try the Schwalbe Ultremo (White/Black) or the Michelin Pro 3 Race Silver/Black.

You're going to find this silly but I hate black bar end plugs. I love the chrome or silver, which are difficult to obtain. I bought a can of a paint and clear coat and made some home made silver bar end plugs from the ones that come with my Deda tape.

Your attention to detail:thumbsup: 

Ride, Ride, Ride!!

CHL


----------



## rangerdavid

Sweet!! Nice work...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

CHL said:


> Hi RBV:
> 
> Very nice build. Be careful with the K-Wing, if you rotate them upwards too much, they won't be very comfortable on the tops. Instead of the all black Continentals, try the Schwalbe Ultremo (White/Black) or the Michelin Pro 3 Race Silver/Black.
> 
> You're going to find this silly but I hate black bar end plugs. I love the chrome or silver, which are difficult to obtain. I bought a can of a paint and clear coat and made some home made silver bar end plugs from the ones that come with my Deda tape.
> 
> Your attention to detail:thumbsup:
> 
> Ride, Ride, Ride!!
> 
> CHL


Thanks for the heads up on the K-Wings - I'll try some climbs and so how the tops feel. 

Do you happen to know if the Schwalbe Ultremo or the Pro Race 3's come in 25, cause that's what I need? I have a half a dozen 25c Vittoria Rubino Pro II's as well that I could put on.

At the moment, personally, I'm leaning toward using the white Ritchey bar plugs, but I'm sure I'll change my mind a half a dozen times 

-Chris


----------



## Nimitz

good stuff...I dig the red pedals... give it some contrast, keep the black hoods, white hoods + white bar tape =  it would look horrible IMO.

nothing wrong with conti's....

what's the thing way as it sits?

Chad


----------



## B15serv

+1 on Fizik Microtex bar tape. Awesome grip, great looks and does extremely well in rain.


----------



## Guest

Another +1 on the fizik bar tape. Only stuff I'll ride anymore. Easiest to clean, last the longest, is easy to rewrap if you have to replace a cable or something, and grips well.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Nimitz said:


> good stuff...I dig the red pedals... give it some contrast, keep the black hoods, white hoods + white bar tape =  it would look horrible IMO.
> 
> nothing wrong with conti's....
> 
> what's the thing way as it sits?
> 
> Chad


Not sure on the weight. I didn't put it on the hanging scale when I picked it up the other day. I like the gray pedals on it better, so I put those on. I also changed to the KCNC seatpost clamp, I'm still installing the CatEye, and when the manager gets me that zero setback post, I'll weigh the bike right after I do the fit. At that point, it should be in its "final" state  I think you're probably right on the black vs. white hoods. I also think since I really like the KCNC seatpost clamp, I'll probably get the skewers to match and I'll move the salsa skewers over to the Synapse to give it a bit more color  Thanks for all of the input everyone - I'll get the weight in the next week or so. Just remember, I've got over a pound of tubes in the tires, so if I were to replace with ultralights, it would drop the weight three quarters of a pound (around 320 grams).










Oh yeah, and I'm not really digging the carbon bottle cage on this frame. I might try to find a white plastic one instead. Now you all know why I wanted the BBQ frame - cause silver and black match EVERYTHING. And none of the reds across the manufacturers seem to match!


----------



## teckert

Bike is looking awesome! And we could work out a deal on wheels! I just got some easton ec90slx3 bars that I'm ready to put on, I'll get some pictures up one day. Can't wait for you to heal up and give us a report on how you like it compared to the synapse. 

What size is your kcnc seatpost clamp? I'm thinking about getting one now. 

Tyler


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> Bike is looking awesome! And we could work out a deal on wheels! I just got some easton ec90slx3 bars that I'm ready to put on, I'll get some pictures up one day. Can't wait for you to heal up and give us a report on how you like it compared to the synapse.
> 
> What size is your kcnc seatpost clamp? I'm thinking about getting one now.
> 
> Tyler


It's a 31.8mm. Don't order one quite yet, if you're looking for one in black. I may have an extra that fits yours. Just give me a couple of days and I'll let you know.

-Chris

P.S. Work out a deal on the wheels? You wanna get rid of them already?? Gimme gimme gimme!!  I'm also constantly cursing myself for not having you pick up that Red cassette - I've been mentally drooling over it for a while now  I'll let you know about the seatpost clamp by the end of the weekend.


----------



## avm247

Love the build...what's the final weight?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

avm247 said:


> Love the build...what's the final weight?


Don't know yet - I don't have a hanging scale at home. I'll check it once all of the bits are on the build and I go in to my LBS for the official fit  I should be able to post by the end of next week!


----------



## MarkZeus

Very nice!!!! (Borat impersonation). I'm also doing the STP (one day) on my S6. I'm contemplating riding the caad9 for this ride, maybe next year but I think I need more time getting used to it


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

MarkZeus said:


> Very nice!!!! (Borat impersonation). I'm also doing the STP (one day) on my S6. I'm contemplating riding the caad9 for this ride, maybe next year but I think I need more time getting used to it


What is the longest ride you've done on the CAAD9 so far?? When I began this project (i.e. starting from day one when I was considering buying a second bike), I wanted a "cheap" aluminum bike I could throw on the trainer so I could save my "expensive" carbon fiber bike for my long organized rides. That project started with "hmm, I think I'll get a CAAD9 7, upgrade a few parts, then call it good!" Then I started drooling over BB30, then decided if I DID go BB30, I'd be best served with the Hollowgram cranks. Then I decided I wanted to have one SRAM and one Shimano bike (hearing nothing but good things about the '09 Rival group).

The only other thing I'm still really curious about is the nicer Mavic wheels vs. the infamous Open Pro / Ultegra wheels (yes I'd heard all of the pros/cons each way, but I'd still like to FEEL the difference). I know it seems silly to spend all this money (for example, the stem/seatpost/handlebar combo was about the same price as the wheels) on all of the components, then hardly any on wheels, but I already knew what I was getting with the Neuvations (already have the Aero3's on my Synapse and they work great).

Eh well, that pull to make your bike JUST RIGHT is too damn strong 

Thanks everyone for all the input - I'm still waiting for suggestions to all of my little nitpicky questions  

-Chris


----------



## Nimitz

the longest ride on my caad9 was 65 miles...I felt fine afterwards sans the Arione saddle (wanting to switch to an Aliante)

but this is my first road bike so I don't really have anything to compare it too...take it with a grain of salt.

edit: I feel I could easily do the TdC (75 miles each day) on the caad9 and/or centuries.

Chad


----------



## MarkZeus

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> What is the longest ride you've done on the CAAD9 so far?? When I began this project (i.e. starting from day one when I was considering buying a second bike), I wanted a "cheap" aluminum bike I could throw on the trainer so I could save my "expensive" carbon fiber bike for my long organized rides. That project started with "hmm, I think I'll get a CAAD9 7, upgrade a few parts, then call it good!" Then I started drooling over BB30, then decided if I DID go BB30, I'd be best served with the Hollowgram cranks. Then I decided I wanted to have one SRAM and one Shimano bike (hearing nothing but good things about the '09 Rival group).
> 
> The only other thing I'm still really curious about is the nicer Mavic wheels vs. the infamous Open Pro / Ultegra wheels (yes I'd heard all of the pros/cons each way, but I'd still like to FEEL the difference). I know it seems silly to spend all this money (for example, the stem/seatpost/handlebar combo was about the same price as the wheels) on all of the components, then hardly any on wheels, but I already knew what I was getting with the Neuvations (already have the Aero3's on my Synapse and they work great).
> 
> Eh well, that pull to make your bike JUST RIGHT is too damn strong
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the input - I'm still waiting for suggestions to all of my little nitpicky questions
> 
> -Chris


I'm going on a long ride with my caad9 again tomorrow. My S6 is getting a tune-up for the STP. Nice to have another bike. Like I said before, a good saddle and lower tire pressures is the ticket. I got hooked on the BB30 when I got my S6 a year ago. Sold my old standard caad9 frame and got a BB30 frame at my LBS. The Rival group is the best bang for the buck. Oh I also have a Synapse with Shimano 105 group and she's for sale on Ebay. 





.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*She's basically all done!*

OK, so I'm waiting on white SRAM hoods (and another roll of the white Supercork tape since the builder wrapped the left one the wrong way). I'm hiding my head right now, as I just got back to the office after my bike fit, and I splurged AGAIN - bought a set of '08 Ksyrium SL M10 wheels for the bike! (I know, Tyler, you're shaking your head over there)

Here's what has changed since two weeks ago, and I realize it's a decent amount of junk. So without further ado...

*red KCNC RD jockey wheels replace the stock SRAM jockey wheels (for aesthetic purposes only, but if anyone wants to know, the pair weighs 18g - the stock SRAMs weigh 24g)








- replaces - 









Here's an idea of what they look like on the bike (with the old wheels):









*red KCNC wheels skewers replace the Salsa skewers (again for aesthetic purposes only, but the KCNC's weighed in at 43g - I don't remember exactly, but I believe the Salsa skewers were 79g?)









*2 Elite Custom Race bottle cages, red/white, with stickers removed - 83g for the set









*red KCNC seatpost clamp replacing the Salsa clamp, 11g compared to the 30g Salsa (another one for aesthetic purposes)









*FSA K-Force Lite Seatpost - exchanged the 25SB for a 0SB - didn't get the weight, but FSA claims it's about 15g heavier than the 25SB (I believe the 0SB post is a good deal longer as well, which could account for the weight - I figured a zero offset post would weigh LESS).
*Replaced the black aluminum headset spacer they put under the headset top cap and replaced it with a carbon one to match, 5mm.

And of course the kicker - replacing the Neuvation M28 SLs with Ksyrium SL M10s, and replaced the Forte Thorn Resistant tubes with Specialized Ultralights.

I weighed the bike, but I couldn't get a picture of the bike on the Ultimate Sports hanging scale (10g increments) cause it was on low battery, so the display was constantly flashing between the weight and the "low battery" message. 

Total Weight = 7340 g / 16.18 lbs - weight includes bottle cages, pedals, CatEye Double Wireless computer with cadence sensor & magnets, Deda Dogfang, and the clip for the Topeak saddle bag, although with how far forward the saddle is on the post, I don't think the clamping mechanism will work, so I suppose I'll be removing that.

I'm at work so I can't take pictures at the moment, but I promise I'll take care of it after work - I know you want to see her! 

Thanks to everyone for all of the feedback I've received through the process. I'm going on vacation on Wednesday for a week, so I won't put serious miles on it until the following weekend - THEN I'll post a ride report


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

OK guys, here she is. If you want to see anything specific or you have any questions, let me know. After I get the white hoods and throw them on the bike, I'll post in the "Cannondale Pics" thread


----------



## ralph1

Let me be the 1st to say well done, it looks fantastic. I know it has been a while in the making but no-one could say the wait was not worth it.

Now get out there and ride it like you stole it!!:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## CHL

RBV:

Cut it out man!!! I can't stand it anymore. I'm about to locate your house and take that bike from you. Hmm. I think you ride a 54 so I may not be able to ride but it sure will make great eye candy in my garage or living room!!

CHL


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

ralph1 said:


> Let me be the 1st to say well done, it looks fantastic. I know it has been a while in the making but no-one could say the wait was not worth it.
> 
> Now get out there and ride it like you stole it!!:thumbsup:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Thanks Ralph, I certainly plan on it  Now the trick is going to be to make sure I actually share miles with the Synapse


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

CHL said:


> RBV:
> 
> Cut it out man!!! I can't stand it anymore. I'm about to locate your house and take that bike from you. Hmm. I think you ride a 54 so I may not be able to ride but it sure will make great eye candy in my garage or living room!!
> 
> CHL


Thanks CHL  It's actually staying at my work for the next week - and yes it's a 54cm!!


----------



## CHL

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks CHL  It's actually staying at my work for the next week - and yes it's a 54cm!!


Hi RBV:

How are those pulleys working out for you? I was thinking of getting a set of those (aesthetics of course). I used to have a pair of metal pulleys by Charmicael. I recall that the bearings on those were horrible. Do the pulleys on your rear derailleur spin smoothly? 

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

CHL said:


> Hi RBV:
> 
> How are those pulleys working out for you? I was thinking of getting a set of those (aesthetics of course). I used to have a pair of metal pulleys by Charmicael. I recall that the bearings on those were horrible. Do the pulleys on your rear derailleur spin smoothly?
> 
> Thanks,
> CHL


Well through 15 miles on a dry trail, they are spinning perfectly  I won't be able to attest to durability for a while. I've heard they're easier to clean than the stock jockey wheels though. I think they were like 20 bucks on eBay and I think they add just the right touch of red  If they turn out to be crap, I'll just put the stock ones back on.

Happy riding!
-Chris


----------



## woodibly

Such a beautiful and well thought out ride in such an informative thread!!!
Thanks for sharing every single thing!  

Lawrence


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

woodibly said:


> Such a beautiful and well thought out ride in such an informative thread!!!
> Thanks for sharing every single thing!
> 
> Lawrence


It has absolutely been my pleasure, Lawrence  It's been a BLAST! Please, by all means, if you have any questions or constructive criticism please send it in my direction  

Regards,
Chris


----------



## gibson00

Very nice build. 
Please don't take this the wrong way, but have you had a proper fitting done? I only ask because you are using a no-setback seat post with your saddle jammed all the way forward. Usually indicative of a poor fit, unless you have -extremely- short femurs..
You may get more comfort -and- more power with a proper fit session.
Cheers


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

gibson00 said:


> Very nice build.
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but have you had a proper fitting done? I only ask because you are using a no-setback seat post with your saddle jammed all the way forward. Usually indicative of a poor fit, unless you have -extremely- short femurs..
> You may get more comfort -and- more power with a proper fit session.
> Cheers


They originally had me purchase a 25 setback post and the saddle was all the way forward - they said I needed a zero setback so I traded it in with them. I had a fit with their fit guru just the other day, and again he set the saddle all the way forward. They have assured me that the frame sizes they recommended I get were correct (I've had my doubt in the past but I certainly hope they're being honest). The first bike they sold me was a closeout Synapse last November - size 53. When I decided to do this bb30 build, they said I needed a 54 frame (I've checked the geometry between the two sizes/models and they have the same top tube lengths).

I certainly appreciate you pointing that out, as I still have my doubts. Next weekend I'll be able to take the CAAD9 on a long ride, and I'll know for sure then if the bike actually feels like the correct frame size for me.

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## gibson00

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> They originally had me purchase a 25 setback post and the saddle was all the way forward - they said I needed a zero setback so I traded it in with them. I had a fit with their fit guru just the other day, and again he set the saddle all the way forward. They have assured me that the frame sizes they recommended I get were correct (I've had my doubt in the past but I certainly hope they're being honest). The first bike they sold me was a closeout Synapse last November - size 53. When I decided to do this bb30 build, they said I needed a 54 frame (I've checked the geometry between the two sizes/models and they have the same top tube lengths).
> 
> I certainly appreciate you pointing that out, as I still have my doubts. Next weekend I'll be able to take the CAAD9 on a long ride, and I'll know for sure then if the bike actually feels like the correct frame size for me.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Chris


Yeah, you definitely would -not- want a smaller frame given your saddle height and the amount of spacers under the stem. You may find you want to remove some of those as you gain flexibility. As for the fore/aft saddle position, hard to say. It is unusual to have it that far forward, but who knows. If you have serious doubts, take it to another shop that does bike fits and ask for a fit session, although you'll have to pay for it.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

gibson00 said:


> Yeah, you definitely would -not- want a smaller frame given your saddle height and the amount of spacers under the stem. You may find you want to remove some of those as you gain flexibility. As for the fore/aft saddle position, hard to say. It is unusual to have it that far forward, but who knows. If you have serious doubts, take it to another shop that does bike fits and ask for a fit session, although you'll have to pay for it.


Thanks for the opinion - I'll have to check around locally to see if there are any other shops with good fit reputations around here.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

OK, got the white hoods on and I think she's all finished  I'm pleased with the way the build turned out. Now it's time to get some miles in! I just got back from a week vacation yesterday and returned to work today, so I should be able to get some time on the saddle in this weekend. Hope you like it!

-Chris

Before with the black hoods:









Now with the white hoods:


----------



## -dustin

...red housing...would really look badass.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

-dustin said:


> ...red housing...would really look badass.


Maybe I'll try that out next time I need to replace the cables  Know anyone that makes them?


----------



## claphands

Have you thought about removing the stickers on the Mavic rims?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

claphands said:


> Have you thought about removing the stickers on the Mavic rims?


I like the decals - specifically the little extra red they add and the fact that they're reflective. Why would I want to get rid of them?


----------



## eostoich

How are the KCNC jockey wheels treating you? Purely aesthetics, but can you tell any difference in the performance of your drivetrain?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

eostoich said:


> How are the KCNC jockey wheels treating you? Purely aesthetics, but can you tell any difference in the performance of your drivetrain?


No not really, honestly, but I'll have to put on more miles before I can really be sure. I'm kinda too busy comparing the shifting of the Rival to the Ultegra 6600


----------



## nathanbal

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> No not really, honestly, but I'll have to put on more miles before I can really be sure. I'm kinda too busy comparing the shifting of the Rival to the Ultegra 6600


how do you find the difference in the shifting so far?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

nathanbal said:


> how do you find the difference in the shifting so far?


Night and day. Within five minutes on the SRAM system (and I can honestly say it's absolutely the first time I've even TOUCHED a SRAM road shifter), I had the shifting down and liked it better than my Ultegra setup. It's just intuitive, and shifts quick and crisp.

I do wonder, however, if my unique combo of parts affect the performance of my Ultegra shifters. My Synapse has:

Ultegra 6600 triple shifters
Ultegra 6600 double front derailleur
Ultegra 6600 triple rear derailleur (long cage)
SRAM Red compact cranks

When I chose the bike it was a closeout, and had a full Ultegra 6600 triple setup. I wanted to go to a compact, they said I had to get the double FD so I did, but the shifting has always bothered me a bit. It's definitely quiet, and smooth, but it never seems like it can be adjusted just right.When I'm using the left shifter it'll sometimes take two clicks to get the chain to shift - I'm sure that's because of the triple shifters, and I've always wondered if you can ever really get that adjusted to feel like a double.

Oh well. Regardless of the tune of my Ultegra shifters, I can tell you the SRAM shifting is easier for me. It just works.

-Chris


----------



## zamboni

Roadbike VIrgin,

Give Campy a try and see the difference.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

zamboni said:


> Roadbike VIrgin,
> 
> Give Campy a try and see the difference.


Maybe someday, but not any time soon


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I'm popping Chorus on mine - will let you know how it runs if you like once it's done...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Tinea Pedis said:


> I'm popping Chorus on mine - will let you know how it runs if you like once it's done...


Then you want to bring the bike over so I can try it out??  Honestly I've never TOUCHED a Campy shifter. None of the shops I've been to have any Campy equipped bikes, I only have one local friend that rides and he knows nothing about campy, etc. I'd love to try it out and compare.  

-Chris


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I'd love to.

Only it's a big ride from Australia...so you better have some beer and a srimp on the barbe ready for me once I get there! :wink:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Tinea Pedis said:


> I'd love to.
> 
> Only it's a big ride from Australia...so you better have some beer and a srimp on the barbe ready for me once I get there! :wink:


Heck yes! Steak, shrimp, lobster, whatever you want buddy!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

:lol:

We'll have to see what I can manage then!

Til then I'll try and get it out along the Great Ocean Road and see how it handles that ride...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Tinea Pedis said:


> :lol:
> 
> We'll have to see what I can manage then!
> 
> Til then I'll try and get it out along the Great Ocean Road and see how it handles that ride...


Report back ASAP 

-Chris


----------



## fazzman

Needs a gold KMC chain. The bike looks great, i love the kcnc stuff.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

fazzman said:


> Needs a gold KMC chain. The bike looks great, i love the kcnc stuff.


Gold chain? Meh. That would be the only piece of gold on the bike. Now, if you could find a RED chain... maybe


----------



## Zachariah

Go weigh the bike NOW...I estimate its about 14.9lbs.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Zachariah said:


> Go weigh the bike NOW...I estimate its about 14.9lbs.


I posted the weight on the previous page, but he's an excerpt:

"Total Weight = 7340 g / 16.18 lbs - weight includes bottle cages, pedals, CatEye Double Wireless computer with cadence sensor & magnets, Deda Dogfang, and the clip for the Topeak saddle bag, although with how far forward the saddle is on the post, I don't think the clamping mechanism will work, so I suppose I'll be removing that."

So that's what the bike weighs - just over 16lbs. Thanks for the kind estimate though


----------



## alex3780

So I just stumbled upon this epic post. I have literally spent the last 75 minutes obsessing over it. Thanks for the detailed build mate! The bike is effing amazing.

I am in the process of building a very similar bike. I am new to racing (been cycling and doing triathlons for years) and am terrified of racing on my baby. She needs an alter ego. 

I have taken a few ideas from you; I hope you don't mind.

Disclaimer: I'm not nearly as concerned about weight as you are so some of my choices will reflect that.

-2009 CAAD9 52cm White Frame (Received it yesterday from 53x11bike.com)
-2010 Athena 11s Alloy Groupset (View)
-2009 Most Lion Air 1K Anatomic Carbon Road Bike Handlebars in White
-Fizik Microtex Bartape in White
-2010 Easton EA90 110mm Stem in White
-FSA Orbit CE Integrated Headset in White
-FSA FR-270 White Seatpost
-Fizik Arione Wing Flex Saddle Manganese Rails in White / Red
-2 Elite Custom Bottle Cages in White (Inspired by you)
-2010 Look Keo 2 Max Pedal in White
-White housing
-2010 Fulcrum Racing 7 Wheels in Red (I also have Fulcrum Zeroes that I love and will use for races.)

My local bike shop (Bicycle Therapy) is going to have to play a huge role in this build because a lot of this is way over my head. Luckily, I live just across the street from them.

More soon!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

1st - thanks for the compliments, my friend, they made my day!  

2nd - I think I'd have a tough time riding your bike as well - it's amazing! )

3rd - honestly the weight wasn't a big issue with me at all - could have gone lighter pretty much everywhere. But since I was choosing every single piece that went into the build, and considering that so many people are always asking about the real weight of this and the real weight of that, I figured I'd humour those that actually care  Although I'll admit, dropping a gram here and a gram there, just for the sake of dropping it, is kind of fun 

4th - Looks like a pretty solid build man  Any pictures yet of any of it? Purchased parts yet, or are you just in the dream phase at this point?  I'd love it if you'd create a new thread dedicated to your bike. It's a lot of fun and it's amazing how many people you can help just with your experiences. 

Thanks for the comments!  I can't wait til the weather gets better and I can really enjoy the bike again.


----------

